# Auto wipe toilet



## Dan (Nov 29, 2011)

How many times could you have used this?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Last time I had a beer or 6 too many!!


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

All the time given if I had no arms. Otherwise I would use it for target practice


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I cannot stop laughing. That really made my day. :laughing:


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

That gives a hand free device new meaning, did our government put in an order for these before the shutdown


----------

